# Changing Fixed Dining Table to Bed Version



## Mullaca (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi All, a very newbie here. 

We're going to collect our first Motorhome on Friday - a used Burstner Delfin Performance T700 - and are delighted with our choice but as always it's a compromise on the main features/layout. Ours has the fixed dining table with the swivel extension but ideally we would have liked the version with the dinette that converts to another bed for occasional guests. Has anybody any advice re converting the fixed table to the bed type?


----------

